# Tajima Used TFHX-IIC1504 vs USed TFMX-C 6 head



## onthedole (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,

I run a small business. I outsource all my embroidery work and been constantly getting 25-200 piece jobs. Looking at the purchase of one of the 2 above.

I sell workwear(polo shirts, t-shirts, vests), mostly with a simple embroidery - a few words or a basic logo.

If both machines above are priced the same, is there a clear preference of one over the other? What is the Fashion serious better at?

Also how important is it to purchase a machine with warranty or how would I ensure the machine is in good nick before I buy?

thanks!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

At even money? No contest, take the TFMX. That is the current production model.

The only exception might be if the 4 head is a stretch model and you want the large hoop size. 

But from the sounds of your business the six head is far and away the better deal at even money.


----------



## onthedole (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response. Do these Tajima's have a counter or a embroidery test so I can make sure I am buying a good machine?

Should I check a service manual or date, or get it inspected prior?



Liberty said:


> At even money? No contest, take the TFMX. That is the current production model.
> 
> The only exception might be if the 4 head is a stretch model and you want the large hoop size.
> 
> But from the sounds of your business the six head is far and away the better deal at even money.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

There is nothing on the machine to do a test other than you could do a few basic needle changes and thread trims. You could take along a thumb drive with a design to run. That assumes the machine is threaded up, has bobbins, hoops etc all accessible.

If you've never had any experience I think I'd take someone along, either a tech or an experienced operator.

If this is an as-is sale, I would want to run the machine through all 15 needles, trims, color changes etc. I would carefully inventory everything, especially cap drivers and cap frames as they can be very very expensive if you find out later you were short.


----------

